# 12 yr old girl banned from playing with the boys



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

because she is too good? 

<object width="512" height="323"><param name="movie" value="http://d.yimg.com/static.video.yahoo.com/yep/YV_YEP.swf?ver=2.2.2" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="flashVars" value="id=7960832&vid=2736035&lang=en-us&intl=us&thumbUrl=http%3A//us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/sch/cn/video05/2736035_rnd663dcb62_19.jpg&embed=1" /><embed src="http://d.yimg.com/static.video.yahoo.com/yep/YV_YEP.swf?ver=2.2.2" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="512" height="323" allowFullScreen="true" flashVars="id=7960832&vid=2736035&lang=en-us&intl=us&thumbUrl=http%3A//us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/sch/cn/video05/2736035_rnd663dcb62_19.jpg&embed=1" ></embed></object>


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's a pretty ****ing stupid reason to not let her play. It's cool that they gave her a ball and jersey from the WNBA at the end. She's got a big dream of getting to the NBA.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> That's a pretty ****ing stupid reason to not let her play. It's cool that they gave her a ball and jersey from the WNBA at the end. *She's got a big dream of getting to the NBA*.


I'm sure the WNBA doesn't like her saying the NBA is her dream, but like the guy said "Somebody got to do it"


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The NBA huh, thats a very tall dream


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 29, 2008)

She doesn't look that good to me.


----------



## kwyjibo (Dec 28, 2003)

Just an example of precocity along with having tall genes. She's literally a 7 footer compared to the other kids. I mean one time for fun I played a 1-on-4 against 7th graders when I was in 10th grade, and beat them with ease despite going easy on them... Those NBA dreams will die real soon once she gets to HS.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

http://blogs.chron.com/jeromesolomon/2008/05/the_wussification_of_america_g_1.html

Man up, America: Let the girls, boys play together




> The Wussification of America: Prosecution exhibit No. 956.
> 
> Six feet tall, and 12 years old with nice handles and a sweet jumper, Jaime Nared is just too good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Don't know if I agree with that. I mean if it was already a co-ed league and they weren't going to let her play I'd be upset and support her. But if it wasn't a co-ed league then why push it? I mean I was a _*SHORT*_ kid when I was growing up does that mean I should've pushed to play in the all-girls leagues because I did better with the smaller ball??? 

Funny how it's a one way street. I mean girls got to join the Boy Scouts but boys can't join the Girl Guides. Men can't join a women's gym but the regular gyms had to add a women's only area.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

welll i dont meant to be sexist but guys usually have naturally better physical abilities so ya
if you want to join the women's league I guess you should be allowed but thats just wussy why would you do that?

however if a girl is good enough to compete with the guys thats pretty rare and should be allowed IMO

of course she isnt even playing against varsity or Jv teams or anything
remember OJ Mayo averaged 25 points (somewhere around that) as a 7th grader
not comparing her to him
but she is playing in a park league or w/e thats not that crazy 

The reasoning of the parents that the boys don't play the same around girls kind of makes sense but not at that age
when I was 11-12 years old i used to play at a local park league and we had girls/boys on teams together and it was never a problem 
i remember boys going hard to the floor against the girls and fighting for the ball
when you are at that age you don't really care about that stuff
plus at a young age girls are often as tall or taller as most boys but than the guys start growing at around 13-15 years old
i'm 99.999 she won't make NBA
and maybe not even WNBA


----------

